# RIP Gianluca Vialli



## gbb (6 Jan 2023)

Only 58, I don't usually get sad about people I don't personally know but having watched the documentary on his life aa couple years ago, he struck me as obviously a Great gootballer but more importantly, a good all round human being. Thats all that's neccessary for anyone to be in my book.


----------



## stephec (6 Jan 2023)

That doesn't seem to be one that many people survive, although he said in 2020 that he was clear, must have come back harder this time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Jan 2023)

Agree - I think survival rates for pancreatic cancer are still very poor, not because it's incurable, but because it's diagnosed at a later stage, typically.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2023)

Such sad news . Always seemed a person who had a aura about them and not just in a football sense ,seemed genuinely loved by people he met


----------



## gbb (6 Jan 2023)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Agree - I think survival rates for pancreatic cancer are still very poor, not because it's incurable, but because it's diagnosed at a later stage, typically.



Lost my oldest friend to it, he didn't see 5 months out, probably because he was diagnosed late then I assume.


----------



## stephec (6 Jan 2023)

gbb said:


> Lost my oldest friend to it, he didn't see 5 months out, probably because he was diagnosed late then I assume.



That's the way I read it a few years ago, the symptoms don't appear until it's at a quite advanced stage.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2023)

One of my all time favourite Chelsea players. Chelsea loved Vialli, Vialli loved Chelsea back. A club legend. His death is incredibly sad.
I think I saw almost every game he played whilst at the Blues and he never disappointed. He never gave up, never stopped running, never stopped trying, what ever the result.
He was always happy to meet and speak to the fans, often finding him in a pub close to Stamford Bridge enjoying a pint with fans post game.

My favourite Vialli goal, (amongst many) 1997 FA Cup against Liverpool. At 0.55 secs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2023)

Sad news, as it is when anybody dies of this disease, especially when relatively young like Gianluca Vialli was. We hear that pancreatic cancer has such a low survival rate due to late detection. Wouldn't you think with the advancement of medical research that someone would find a way of early detection, before symptoms arise for this form of cancer. 🤔


----------



## Alien8 (7 Jan 2023)

I think he was a player/person who transcended fan loyalties, and was appreciated across the board.
The only time I can recall actually seeing him play was is this nightmare back in the day.


----------

